
Starbucks cups to come with a political message - petrel
http://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Starbucks-cups-to-come-with-a-political-message-4146232.php?cmpid=gplus
======
lazydon
Looks another witty self-promotion to me. It's not just the matter of coming
together. Macro-economics is hard and has much far reaching impact than
gimmicks of a coffee shop.

Paul Krugman has already ranted on this from a different angle:
[http://krugman.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/12/28/a-double-shot-
of...](http://krugman.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/12/28/a-double-shot-of-
misunderstanding/)

------
loceng
They should be able to write "ask us to start using recyclable / compostable
cups" too.

P.S. Most Starbucks, even if they have recycling bins just throw them out
(reason being if there seems to be any pieces that aren't supposed to be in
there, they won't sort it out).

